# Other big game sites reviews



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I jump around from big game site to site. I would say that Utahwildlife.net is by far my major domain. I just wanted to hear the opinions of others about them on here. IMHO here is how I feel about the others. 

MonsterMuleys= A good site. Straight to the point. They use the phrase Utard way too much!! You get just about everyone on that site. Seems to be a more mature crowd, but still has a lot of ******** and wild bunches to enter into the mix. Kinda feels like the hunting camp where some of the guys are just there to drink and sit around at camp, but somehow they manage to have big bucks hanging every year. 

Tinesup= Cool moderators, Reggie, Tad, Eric, and Lance seem to be the super stars there. Can you say high school drama? They are a very young crowd and sometimes you get a little distracted by gossip and bickering. 

Neverstophunting= Lonely, vaccant, but seems to be the beginning of a great website. High ethical and moral focus and a lot of encouragement. 

Anyhow anyone else want to give an opinion or a review?


----------



## reaper (Nov 18, 2010)

The gutpile.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

UWN - reminds me of the buddy that you have to explain things to five times and he still doesn't get it. Lots of good guys. Too many animated "emoticons" and ads between posts, makes reading very distracting. Genuine good intentions from most posters. Pretty relaxed crowd. Like I said, drives me crazy reading some of the just plain wrong info passed around.

MonsterMuleys - where I have done most of my posting over the last 10 years. Used to be much more informative, some new younger active posters are just plain stupid. GREAT source of info from experienced hunters and guides and I have hunted with many of the members. Info gained there (and not just by asking in a general post...) led me to a very successful LE elk hunt last fall. OLD layout design that I actually prefer. AWESOME sharing of stories and photos. Ethics police are worse than anywhere else. Good, active member base.

TinesUp - bunch of ####heads from the week or so that I was on there. Name calling, fighting, threats, and just drama were all I saw. I only posted on one thread, but that was enough. (and yes I accused them of name calling and called them a name in the same breath) 

Primos - ok forums, slow. 

BFT - great fishing forum, I got yelled at for posting a fishing spot tip. Give me a break, it's freaking fishing...


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

UWN; I spend most of my time reading through and sifting out the good information but get tired of the nit picking and the back and forth of people that just can't seem to agree on much at all. I have liked the fishing reports I just wish that I could get out more so that I could contribute from time to time. 

MULEYMADNESS is my favorite place to hang out. For the most people just want to share stories and help out where they can. IMO it's one of the better sites to get help from with out all of the "Why did you put in for this area if you don't know anything about it." When I drew my Henries tag last year people were sending me information with out me even asking for it. It's awesome to see that there are people out there willing to help just to help. 

MONSTERMULEY I don't like that site and don't ever go there any more. Enough said.

NEVERSTOPHUNTING has been a good site so far I hope that it will pick us more menbers and take off as time goes by.

Those are the only forums that I even visit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Monster Muleys-software from Al Gore's very first try of inventing the internet that really takes away from teh whole experience; absolute waste of time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

MonsterMuleys: Far too many blowhards. Far too many internet biologists. Far too archaic format. I like the emoticon features of the UWN/MulieMadness, It allows ones personality to be shown a bit. I used to spend lots of time on this site, now I visit it maybe once every six months or so.

MulieMadness: Format is very similar to UWN's. The tone is mellow, sometimes too mellow. I like the civility, but having debate is a great way to get opposing views from informed people, which allows for more info to be shared. I visit this site 2-3 times a week. 

UWN: My favorite, because it has, IMHO, a good balance between the two aforementioned sites. It has good debates, but not the high school antics of MonsterMuleys. This site is user friendly, which helps computer challenged folks like me. I have made many, many, many friends from this site. I have learned tons about game management and the social aspects of hunting/fishing from this site.

Political Narcosis: A great place to debate the political aspects of the outdoors. Most of the regulars are from here.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think all the sites mentioned about have their merits but I personally like Muleymadness the best. Most friendly and willing to share info. but a little slow on the traffic.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

One of my new favorites is Elk101.com. Check it out, it is geared specifically to elk hunting and is run by Corey Jacobsen, the son of Rocky Jacobsen, founder of Bugling Bull game calls. Very informative site.


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

i like this one alot,also like monster mulies alot because pro is not there anymore he described himself perfectly when stating the reasons he doesnt like it there seemed like he was allways there till he got called on some shady stuff then left


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There's other forums besides this one, the gutpile and political necrosis?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nvbuck said:



> i like this one alot,also like monster mulies alot because pro is not there anymore he described himself perfectly when stating the reasons he doesnt like it there seemed like he was allways there till he got called on some shady stuff then left


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

UWN is the only site that I frequent...I'll occassionaly go to Monster Muleys when someone posts a link to a story. Most of the other sites are two one sided or "elitest" for my liking. I enjoy the wide variety of experience and opinions from the members on UWN...and most seem to be regular guys like me trying to beat the draw odds every year and hunt and fish hard...families are important and having fun in the outdoors.

I posted this in the Photo/Video section last week...but my brother launched a new Outdoor site last week call Hunt Forever West. The comment board and blog portion are a work in progress and will modify as it grows...but they are posting new videos each week...and product reviews. Sign up and support him...and offer your comments. Web hits and traffic will help him gain more sponsors.

http://www.huntforeverwest.com


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UWN there some great people and some good info.Bowcast great people lot inf great bow hunting info. Utah mudmotor.Bunch of great guys. Guitepile because they crack me up.Lots of joking around on there. utah air boaters. great pic and some more great info and nice guys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The UWN is OK, but many of the posts have no punctuation and are hard to follow.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The UWN is OK, but many of the posts have no punctuation and are hard to follow.


  

And bad speling.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishNaked said:


> http://www.huntforeverwest.com


Where the crap is the more important stuff....like food and fishing???


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> FishNaked said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.huntforeverwest.com
> ...


Yeah, that's what I like about the UWN; all the good wild game recipes.....uh.............fishing is kinda highly over-rated though.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Goob you are going to start a fight with that one calling fishing over-rated...can't we all just be friends and get along?  

I had fresh fish last night for dinner...and I've been craving a dutch oven meal but left my ovens in the camp trailer for the winter and they are still snowed in...going to be at least a month before I can get to them...or a lot of shoveling.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The Gutpile is where I get my intellectual fix.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishNaked said:


> Goob you are going to start a fight with that one calling fishing over-rated...can't we all just be friends and get along?
> ........................................................................................quote]
> 
> he, he, he, he


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I only have time for one forum so I picked this one. There are some really great guys here that are willing to help people out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nvbuck said:


> i like this one alot,also like monster mulies alot because pro is not there anymore he described himself perfectly when stating the reasons he doesnt like it there seemed like he was allways there till he got called on some shady stuff then left


A perfect example of the antics of the monstermuley crowd. They thrive on UNPROVEN allegations and then regurgitate them as being factual.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the only site I post on for hunting. Politicalnecrosis sometimes.
The only reason I go to Monstermuleys is for the hunting odds app they have, other than that the site seems to be a waste of time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I frequent UWF and longrangehunting.com mostly. Longrangehunting has some good guys on it. I like it because they love to help the new guys out without knocking them down. They love precision shooting at long ranges and would help anyone. We have balisticions, gunsmiths, outfitters, bulletsmiths and Hall Of Famers all waiting in the wings to help anyone that needs advice. It's a great site.
Benchrestcentral.com is a great site too. It seems everyone there wants to help you shoot as good as they do and they're willing to help anyone get there too. 
The so-called sniper sites really suck. I've had a "little" bit of experience in this area and I'd guess 99% of them have never seen combat, a man in they're sights or any kind of shooting training.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There are other forums? ;-)


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't have alot of time or desire to visit and post on different websites or forums but when I do I go to this one. Have meet some cool people and made some really good friends here, been able to help a few people out and been helped. Don't post or start many topics anymore, to much backlash and drama, both of which I try to keep to a minimum in my life.
Like others have stated I use MM for the draw odds and a couple links, too many idiots/bad apples on that site for me.
BFT is OK but the site is not as user freindly as UWN


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I get on a lot of hunting forums, but really only post here and HuntAddicts. I do look at both MMs, but rarely post. For draw odds, I go to hunterstrailhead.com as they are the brains behind the draw software, i figure they should get my traffic rather than anyone else. There's a lot of drama everywhere.


----------

